# Front quarter panel emblem



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey folks - Looking for anyone who has replaced the exterior front quarter panel GTO emblem. Cant find a way in the engine bay nor from the underneath that's remotely accessible. Was thinking on removing interior panel holding vent to get at it. Anyone tackled this before with experience you can share?

Many thanks.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Sonoma GTO,

In order to access the speed nuts on the back side of the fender emblem you must either remove the fender or loosen it to the point where you can pull the bottom out far enough to get a wrench / speed wrench over the emblem posts.

If it were me, in order to avoid damage to the fender, and / or paint, I would remove the fender.


----------



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Oi, was afraid of that.. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Seems ive heard of replacing the fasteners
On the logo posts with pop-in easily removable
Sleeves for future easy removals, maybe others
Can chime in , but ya still gotta get em out the first time🤔


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If you're replacing old emblems then yes you can carefully drill the face of the emblem at the pin locations to remove from the outside.
Once off push the pins inward, you may not be able to retrieve them. Then as mentioned you can use "BARREL" clips. 
These are pushed in from the outside and then the emblem pins are pushed into them. 
Be aware that these will not allow the emblem to be completely set flat to the fender like OE install due to the collar. 

I find Lifting/supporting the front end and remove the tires. 
Now you can unbolt the inner tub and only need to rotate forward enough to gain access to the backside of the lower fender (Dogleg) where the emblem is secured.
This in my opinion is the quickest/safest and least intrusive way.

To remove the fender requires removing the rocker molding, wheel well molding, the inner tub to fender bolts along with all the upper and lower bolts for the fender. 
Then you risk bending molding and/or damaging paint if you're not very careful.
JM2C
Cheers.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

The barrel clips were used on many of the more affordable cars of the time and work, but not nearly as well as the speed nuts. The key is getting the hole just right, this includes any paint build up. If the hole it too small, it will be difficult or impossible to install and if the hole is too big, you run the risk of the emblem rattling. Removing an emblem that has been installed with the barrel clips can be as easy as popping it off with a plastic pry tool...OR it can be tough enough to cause paint or emblem damage...I'm not a fan.

My advise is to stick with the speed nuts, but they do work in a pinch (or for a [email protected]).


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

Jetzster said:


> Seems ive heard of replacing the fasteners
> On the logo posts with pop-in easily removable
> Sleeves for future easy removals, maybe others
> Can chime in , but ya still gotta get em out the first time🤔


I replaced mine with barrel clips, you have to drill the hole a tad bigger to except the clips, then the emblems snap right in


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Do you really have to replace them or just wanting to make it fresh? If that's the case I'd leave them and restore the best I could.


----------



## 64since65 (Dec 11, 2019)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> ...
> To remove the fender requires removing the rocker molding, wheel well molding, the inner tub to fender bolts along with all the upper and lower bolts for the fender.
> Then you risk bending molding and/or damaging paint if you're not very careful.
> JM2C
> Cheers.


I don't think you need to remove the chrome trim. I just removed the left fender from my '64 and couldn't get the chrome trim screws loose so I removed it with the chrome trim in place. (I did get them loose later - after a couple days of soaking with PB Blaster and using an impact screw driver.)


----------

